# Boer and Kalahari Reds



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a difference other than colour? Are Kalahari completely independent breed from the boar we see today in USA and Canada?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's an interesting subject. I've heard people argue they are completely different according to the South Africans where both "breeds" were developed. Personally, I think it's quite a coincidence that the "Kalahari Reds" in Africa look *exactly* like red Boers in North America.


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

It is interesting. I purchased two solid red doelings and want more but solid reds. So went to another breeder to look at there stock and was corrected a few times that I wanted Kalhari breed goat. Since I haven't heard nor of any registered animals, I thought that the solid red Boers I wanted were a throw back in genetics of some sort. So I have a few more girls on a layaway type plan and was messing with the web site... do I put solid red boars or Kalahari red Goats?:thinking: lol


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> It's an interesting subject. I've heard people argue they are completely different according to the South Africans where both "breeds" were developed. Personally, I think it's quite a coincidence that the "Kalahari Reds" in Africa look *exactly* like red Boers in North America.


That is indeed what the Kalahari people are telling that they are genetically quite different. Per coincidence I was on a Kalahari Reds auction today. I have taken pictures, which I still need to edit, once that is online I can share them and we can have a look at that. My first impression is that Kalahari Reds are a bit smaller then Boer Goats. That was an observable fact since they had also some Boer Goats on show there.


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

RhinoWhite said:


> That is indeed what the Kalahari people are telling that they are genetically quite different. Per coincidence I was on a Kalahari Reds auction today. I have taken pictures, which I still need to edit, once that is online I can share them and we can have a look at that. My first impression is that Kalahari Reds are a bit smaller then Boer Goats. That was an observable fact since they had also some Boer Goats on show there.


I would love to see the pictures and you tag me in that post  so Do we then say every solid red goat is a Kalahari goat or is there some genetic thing in the boar goat here in the usa or Canada that produces a red goat?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

sugartown said:


> I would love to see the pictures and you tag me in that post  so Do we then say every solid red goat is a Kalahari goat or is there some genetic thing in the boar goat here in the usa or Canada that produces a red goat?


Here they are:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/kalahari-reds-goat-auction-pretoria-165539/

:lovey:


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

RhinoWhite said:


> Here they are:
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/kalahari-reds-goat-auction-pretoria-165539/
> 
> :lovey:[/QUO
> ...


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

sugartown said:


> RhinoWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are:
> ...


----------

